# My 2015 CTD Build



## smithy22 (Apr 11, 2016)

Your car's looking great!


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

nice rims. great looking car


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Those nice skinny sidewall low profile tires might make the ride more rough than your suspension ... maybe. Wonder what the combination will be like with both low-pro tires & stiffer suspension.

Car does look good though


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Still undecided on wheels and tires. Along with the Vertini's, I like a few of TSW's wheels.

TSW Mechanica. 19x8, rotary forged, less worry about any rubbing:









TSW Rascasse. 19x8










TSW Bristol. 19x8.5 (+40), easy to keep clean.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I kinda like the last one (Bristol). Would like to see photoshopped on the car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

GMMillwright said:


> So far:
> 1. 18% window tint
> 2. Black vinyl bowtie overlays
> 3. De-badge rear decklid
> ...


I have never done many mods to my cars, yikes the stance and the wheels on the Gray car looks really sweet. :grin:


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Ordered the TSW Mechanica today. 19x8 +35. Getting the Pirelli P7 All Season Plus in 235/40/19. Local Discount Tire gave me a pretty good deal on the package. New wheels, tires, TPMS, lugs/locks, lifetime road hazzard warranty and lifetime balancing. Out the door for $2400. Pretty good deal for a forged wheel, imo. Should be installed next week.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GMMillwright said:


> Ordered the TSW Mechanica today. 19x8 +35. Getting the Pirelli P7 All Season Plus in 235/40/19. Local Discount Tire gave me a pretty good deal on the package. New wheels, tires, TPMS, lugs/locks, lifetime road hazzard warranty and lifetime balancing. Out the door for $2400. Pretty good deal for a forged wheel, imo. Should be installed next week.


Post pics when they are on!


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I have always been happy with TSW wheels and plan to install them on my Cruze too!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Got the wheels and tires installed today. Very happy with how they look. Discovered the rear end assembly isn't centered in the car. Probably 3/4" offset to the driver's side. Have some rub marks on the sidewall of the driver's side rear tire. Going to raise the rear a bit tomorrow. Ride is not harsh at all with the 19s. 








Close up of driver's side:


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Paint them black an put some of those red sidewall rings on.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Had the rear raised about 3/4" and re-aligned yesterday.


----------



## Fastorange (Jul 7, 2016)

Awesome looking cruze! Love the stance!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Got the ScanGuage II installed tonight.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GMMillwright said:


> Got the ScanGuage II installed tonight.


Great looking car and excellent choice to get the Scangauge!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Had the car professionally detailed by SweetCars, Fort Wayne, Indiana. They did a full paint correction and "Gold Package" with 3 coats of Ceramic Pro 9H ceramic paint protection, full leather treatment inside, glass treatment and a coating on the wheels. I'm very happy with how it turned out. Car had some pretty nasty scratches in the hood and roof when I took delivery. The car was dealer located from Chicago area. Think it sat outside during the winter and they used a broom to clean off snow. Car turned out great. Pics:









Info on Ceramic Pro:

Ceramic Pro Americas - The New Face of Coating Technologies


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Finally took the plunge. Ordered the Fleece tuner and a K&N filter. Going to wait on the delete until warranty on the emissions stuff expires. At least that's what I'm telling myself now, lol.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

GMMillwright said:


> Finally took the plunge. Ordered the Fleece tuner and a K&N filter. Going to wait on the delete until warranty on the emissions stuff expires. At least that's what I'm telling myself now, lol.


good luck with the tune, lol


----------



## gammey4 (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice looking car! I just picked up a cpo 14 Cruze diesel myself. I'll get wheels and a tune when we get our profit sharing lol.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That car looks fantastic.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

How much does window tint usually cost?
I'm considering it...


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Tint ran me $140, IIRC.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Update: Just finishing my first tank of fuel with the +30 hp Fleece tune installed. Averaged 40.7 mpg, which is slightly above my last several tanks' average.

Tune impressions: Seems the throttle tip-in is softer than stock. I expected noticeable difference in power and, especially, torque from idle to 3500 rpm. Nope. Having said that, really noticeable power increase above 3000 rpm all the way to shift point at 4500. Going to use the +40 hp tune for the next tank. Stay tuned...


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

After driving on the Fleece +40 hp tune for a few tanks of fuel, decided that I would take the plunge and have Fleece Performance "delete" my car. Their shop is 2 hours from me, so decided to make a day of it and head down there after my shift ended at 0730 Tuesday morning. Made it there without any issues and go to meet John, a Cruzetalk member and Fleece sales rep. My wife followed me down and we left the car and did some Christmas shopping while the work was done. Other than taking almost 2 hours longer than anticipated, I'm happy with the final product. Car comes into the power band much earlier than before. By 2000 rpm, the torque is really ramping in. Pulls hard all the way to shift point at 4300 rpm. It'll never be a race car, but it gets from 40 to 80+ mph pretty darn quickly. I did the delete for the economy, not the performance. Indy traffic was awful. 30 minutes in creep and (not) go traffic really killed the average. I reset them after I finally got semi-cleared highway. In spite of really gusty headwinds the entire trip home, my averages were all "best ever". Easily 10% better than before. Saw some incredible instant numbers as well. 60 mpg at 68 mph on flat ground! 

Only negatives about the modification. Notice diesel exhaust smell in cabin when idling at stop lights. No terrible, but certainly there. Also, was a little surprised that I wasn't offered a little something for having to wait so long for the car to be done. Just good business, in my opinion. Spent $1800 on the tuner and delete. Not even a sticker or 2. Or a t-shirt for free advertising. Whatever.

Overall, I recommend the delete. More power, more economy. Win win. Shame that they're the only game in town right now and can set the price accordingly. Looking forward to big economy numbers, in spite of winter blend diesel and colder weather that's ahead.


----------

